# Lost Midnight Blue 1965 GTO



## lostgto (Sep 3, 2018)

Looking for a 1965 GTO Nightwatch Blue Hardtop Coupe that would have been purchased used in the spring of 1965 from Wagner Motors in Wauseon Ohio. I purchased in august of 1964, sold back to dealer in spring of 1965. The Vin number 237375B1xxxxx would have been produced from 1 to 300 production sequence number, could also have a "P" assembly code. Any information would be appreciated. Thank You

Does any one know the model change over date for the 1965 production year?.

If you have a nightwatch Blue 1965 GTO Hardtop Coupe with a vin MFG number less than 300 assembly plant P or B would like to hear from you.


----------

